# A Noob Needs Advice On Scripting 101



## DirtyCzech (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello. I work in an Adobe CC environment and reaching a point where more automation is being integrated into the workflow and I need to adapt. The 3 "languages" I foresee being a necessary skill set are:

Apple Script
Adobe Actionscript
Automator

I'd appreciate any recommendations for a good and easy resource for a Noob such as myself, and really where to start from the ground up.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Rihanna Robyn (Nov 21, 2015)

I would like to recommend this article:
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro/Printable_Version#Mac_OS_X


----------



## Hoan Cong (Dec 31, 2015)

Rihanna Robyn said:


> I would like to recommend this article:
> https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro/Printable_Version#Mac_OS_X


Thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 31, 2015)

Five OS X Automator tips for saving time and sanity

15 Automator and AppleScripts You Can't  Live Without

Automater with Service Keyboard Shortcuts


----------



## Pennybloses (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks @Satcomer.
This is what I was looking for my script.Many thanks.
Work well,testing yestarday.
Thanks again!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Treachery has existed as long as there's been warfare, and there's always been a few people that you couldn't trust." Jons Guide*
*Laptop:i5,16 gb ram*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Segga (Apr 13, 2018)

Good information


----------

